# Final Fantasy XIII



## g force (Mar 8, 2010)

So anyone else getting it? Got a review copy and i'm not that far through it - first impressions:

OMFG it looks amazing. The FMV, the general gameplay, the fights, the envrionments are all stunning.

New fight system takes some getting use to but definitely works well and is a big improvement on the last game

The new "levelling up" when you can't really level up as in games of old but instead have to get new abilites by collecting CP (Crystal Points) similar to that damn board thing in XII.

It's a slow burner...it takes a while to get going but one you have all the characters it's pretty neat the way you get split and play different bits as different characters (think split narrative films like Crash)...be great when they all get together!

The story - miles better than the last few games...it's no FFVII but it's definitely one of the better ones. Way more sci-fi than before, lots of cool mecha, political sub plots, themes around immigration.

Only about another 80 hours to go


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 8, 2010)

My copy will arrive tomorrow. Extremely excited. Day off work. There's another thread, btw.

Can't wait


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2010)

Must admit this might the FF that draws me back to it, something about it is very appealing from what I've seen so far...


----------



## g force (Mar 8, 2010)

So long as you mute it when Leona Lewis starts wailing...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 8, 2010)

This is going to destroy my life, isn't it?


----------



## g force (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes. I have already told my friends to not expect to see me this weekend..bar the 2 hours we wathc Alice at the IMAX, during which I will be thinking about crystal points and escaping Pulse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> This is going to destroy my life, isn't it?



*nods*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has got this release planned with presicion

This week to finish Fallout 3
Next week he is in a play so won't have time for gaming
Then we are going away
When we are back and only when he will buy FF XIII so he can devote his full attention to it. I expect to see him again at some point in July!


----------



## g force (Mar 8, 2010)

Pfftt...July?! you'll be lucky....August more like.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 10, 2010)

so I've been reading the reviews and have mixed feelings on buying this, especially since I'm planning on picking up Bad Company 2 for my PC during the week. All the reviews have said it's much more linear with no towns to explore but the battle system is the best yet and the story and cut scenes are epic, oh and apparently the first 20 hrs aren't that impressive but that it kicks into gear after that.

One thing I do know is that Edge are pseudo controversialist pricks, who have managed to crawl even further up their smug arses, they gave it a 5 despite a review that would suggest a high 7 or 8. I mean are they really putting this game on a lower level than Bionic Commando 3D or Mercenaries 2? How can they justify giving Halo3 and GTA IV 10/10 for being not much more than graphical upgrades of played out franchises, not to mention giving a glorified expansion pack like Halo ODST 9/10? I mean I'm no fan boy I'm just fed up with Edge trying to be contrarian pricks especially when they dish out 10s to shit that is bringing nothing new or interesting to the table and I say that as someone who enjoyed Halo 3 (well except the shit flood levels).


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I find reading Edge excruciatingly embarrassing in the same way as listening to The Doors, but replacing bad 6th form poetry with bad 6th form games reviews. If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I've decided I'm not going to get this, I just can't be arsed with it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure is perty! The train in the intro is a very nice touch, instantly gave me that FFVII feeling. 

I like the datalog, and the battle system is nice.

If the first couple of hours are anything to go by, it will be incredibly linear, but then FF always has been, really.

I love it already


----------



## g force (Mar 10, 2010)

It's brilliant and EDGE are fucktards.

Once you get out of Cocoon you get into the envrionemnts, the other towns/locations, can access sidequests. Classic FF...there's even Cactuars!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 10, 2010)

g force said:


> It's brilliant and EDGE are fucktards.



This certainly seems to be the case. Which is no surprise.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Edge reviews (agree with Revol above about Halo3 and GTA4 totally) but it does do some good features...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 10, 2010)

got my hands on a copy of this for £15 quid after trading in MW2 which I'd got well bored of and hadn't played in about 3 weeks. Gamestop offered me a shitty £15 quid for my MW2 so I told them to go swivel, and took it to HMV who gave me a very decent £25 quid.

haven't played yet cos I was out watching the United match.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 16, 2010)

okay I'm about 18 hrs into this and I'm really enjoying it, it's definitely more linear than the earlier games and it really does drip feed you into the game in terms of the battle system, upgrades and magic but the cutscenes and story carry it through this opening and as the battle system opens upmore andmore it really starts to shine, the reviews that say this is the best battle system yetare pretty spot on, it's certainly faster paced and more action packed and even enemies that would be or should be routine in the earlier games can kill you if you drop your concentration too much.

I'm now facing that big fuck off gunship and it's pretty tough, going to have to work out a way to beat it.


----------



## g force (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep the battle system is the best i've used by far. It takes some getting use to but really works.

I liked the slowly, slowly approach to the start of the game - felt like it was building to something massive. Story is a massive plus... FFX and X-2 seemed a re-hash and pretty weak, even if Auron ruled!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2010)

Bought this today as a present for Mr. QofG's - haven't been able to play any of it properly yet as he is busy in a play this week but he has watched the opening and exclaimed "A baby chocobo!!". He is very happy


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2010)

Bought it, loving it, agree with all the comments about the intro being long/slow and drip-feeding you into the battle system (I don't like not being able to control non-leader characters...altho presumably when I can fuck around with the battlegroup order that'll change?). Left it last night having been roundly spanked by Odin a couple of times, but I'm properly addicted to it - thinking about how to upgrade my weps, character development...it's proper fucking awesome (and fuck Edge, quite frankly).

Really loving the battle system and the paradigm switch - fucking handy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 26, 2010)

i got this today and i must admit to loving it. some of it is so much of the same old same old, but they tweak the game play and tweak the fights, and you're hooked like a fucking kipper, brilliant game. and i don't even mind the extended tutorial, is help's one get the most from the game innit


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been enjoying this game a huge amount, despite hating all of the characters with a burning passion.

Meanwhile, Yahtzee hasn't enjoyed it so much.


----------



## debaser (Apr 1, 2010)

I have this lined up for the long weekend, other than 2 evening pubs and a bike ride I'm not doing anything else so pretty much a solid 4 days of FFing. Will I get it done? I've heard chapter 11 alone is 15 hours +, be nice to be able to cash it in Tuesday


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm splitting the weekend into a big long FFXIII sesh, and an extended play of Army Of 2 40th Day round a mate's place (yes I now Ao2 is deeply flawed, but it's also great fun playing the split screen co-op with a mate sat next to ya).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2010)

Still enjoying it but my gawd, that Vanille character is possibly the most annoying computer game personna i have ever ever ever come across


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, even Hope has started growing on me, but I still want Vanille to die.


----------



## debaser (Apr 1, 2010)

I like Vanille :*( I'm only 3 hours in mind.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2010)

Just me who guiltily finds Vanille slightly foxy?

I'm a nonce


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

You are a nonce.

TBH it's not her character so much as the fact that in the wandering around bits _she runs like a girl_ - all arms bent and stuff. That _really_ pisses me off, cos she's actually quite good in fights.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2010)

it's the running and the fucking giggling all the time, gah!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> You are a nonce.
> 
> TBH it's not her character so much as the fact that in the wandering around bits _she runs like a girl_ - all arms bent and stuff. That _really_ pisses me off, cos she's actually quite good in fights.



i like how she runs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> i like how she runs.


i knew you'd fancy her


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad you got the cheap shot in there PT


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 1, 2010)

Serah is obviously the fit one. Vanille can fuck off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2010)

There was a Final Fantasy XIII bus in Hong Kong (well it had a really big FFXIII advert all over it). Mr. QofG's screamed like a girl when he saw it


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 7, 2010)

I reckon Fang's the hottest one TBH. She's got a filthy glint in her eye.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2010)

Going for 18 quid brand new on Play.com if you like this sort of thing...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 17, 2010)

Ordered it from there not 4 hours ago!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2010)

Heh tempted to get it, just don't have a spare 100 hours to really enjoy it at the mo...


----------

